# Could penelope be in labour?



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Last night when i was giving her a cuddle she was very aggressive towards the other animals she leaped off my lap to attack Nip our dog.
This morning i got her out to give her another cuddle and noticed she felt wet on her back end. so i put her back and she started licking her self there, so i just thought maybe thats why she feels wet.
Wayne later in the morning took her out for another cuddle and said it's blood i think she is in labour. I took her and had a look and you can see its red then i saw a trickle come out so i put her back in the cage. 
She doesnt seem in distress she just keeps grooming herself.
Do you think she is in the early stages?


----------



## gizmodaisy (Jul 26, 2010)

A few hours before our cat went in to labour she had an egg white like liquid on her bank end. She was affectionate rather than agressive and had no blood.

Keep an eye on her and hopefully dome more experienced members will be along to give you advice soon.

Good luck if she is, it's an amazing experience! x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What day is she on Ali?


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

just rang the vets to find out when she was brought in as she was rescued she had been run over and had a broken pelvis and she said 26th june. So that makes it 63 days and we weren't sure when she feel pregnant but it was before we got her as she has been having cage rest. but has recovered now from broken pelvis and the vet said the break was outwards not inwards so she will be alright to give birth naturally.
Ali
xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well it could well be today then! I will say though, keep an eye on the bleeding. I didn't see any bleeding from my girl until the first kitten was out. This doesn't of course mean that the bleeding from your girl isn't normal ... but given the fact she suffered so much trauma I'd be vigilant, and if you are worried at all give your vets a call back.

Good luck, and if you need any more help at all ask away


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

just looked at her again it's not a lot of blood but im sure i can see something black just there in the opening but she is not meowing or panting like queenie was.
I have rang the vets and if she is in any trouble i will take her down they are open till 7pm.
In herself she is very calm.
Ali
xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

oooh that could well be the show! Which means birth is imminent!

Is she in her kittening box? if not this may be your one and only chance to get her settled in there. If she has been searching else where she may pick somewhere not so convenient.

Get yourself a flask of coffee or something, a good book and a note pad and pen (plus all the other bits you got in ready forthe birth) and get settled. You could be in for a long ride!

xxx


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

lol.
She is in her birthing box which is atttached to the cage. I cut a flap at the side of the box and she is having contractions and wants to be stroked if i stop she puts her paw out to me as if to say don't stop.
Wayne and i have been taking it in turns, im having my coffee break!! 
I just want her to hurry up and have the first so i know she is alright.
will keep you all up dated, 
Ali
xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Is she lifting her bottom yet? Just watch that she isn't actually pushing for long. Given her history I wouldn't wait longer than an hour of pushing before calling the vet with a view to taking her in. Hopefully she will be fine though, a few pushes and out will pop kitten number 1 with any luck 

Good luck, and again remember there are lots of experienced ladies here to help with the more routine stuff.

Edit: Just wanted to say about the fussing thing ... My girl was rhythmically purring throughout, and she too didn't want me to leave her side, bless her. She thoroughly seemed to enjoy mummies soothing strokes.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Kittens, surely the most joyous experience ever?
Nellie came to fetch me when her labour started and I literally held her paw all the way through.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

you should also be able to see the tummy move in waves as she has contractions, if you touch it feels alot like butterflies


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Given her history I wouldn't wait longer than an hour of pushing before calling the vet with a view to taking her in.


I wouldn't wait too long either as the history is a little scary as regards her having a normal delivery. If things are not progressing, get her to the vet.


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Wayne thought it would be a good idea to take her to the vet to make sure everything is alright.
He said he thinks she is not ready yet, not in full blown labour yet. So he said he has 2 ops and another Caesarean so he will call us near the time he is finishing to see how she is and if she is struggling or we are worried we can bring her in.
So it's going to be a long night. Hopefully it will all go well and she wont need a Caesarean.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aww bless her! I hope things have gone smoothly either way for your girl.

Did you mention to your vet about the show?


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

I stayed up till 3am then wayne took over. When the vets rang us nothing had really changed but now we are worried as liquid has been coming out and the kittens aren't moving as much.
We are going to take her down the vets i'm so worried.
Ali
xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh please let us know what happens?


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

She is staying there and i have to ring them at 4pm.
Will keep you all updated


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

update: I rang the vets and they are going to do a cesearen today and she will stay over. We will ring them at 6pm.
Ali
xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aww the poor love. I'm surprised they waited this long though  I hope your girl comes out OK and that her kittens make it and are healthy.


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

I rang up at 4pm told to ring back at 6pm rang back at 6pm told to ring back at 7pm.
Well the news has crushed me im in floods of tears.
2 kittens have been dead in her for days as they stunk and 2 are fighting for life and so is penelope. She has lost lots of blood and has had to be put on a drip her blood pressure is very low.
They don't know if any of them are going to pull through.
I was upset when they told me about the kittens but the thought of losing penelope i love her so much already.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh hun  (((big cyber hugs))).

I'm really really surprised the vets left her so long, but I guess they knew what they were doing.

Such a shame, I really hope Penelope and her two surviving babies make it. I'll be thinking of them, and of course you too. This will be quite an emotional few days or so for you. xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry to read this. Fingers crossed they make it. x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this sad news.I am praying they all make it .Thinking of you all. x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh no, sending lots of healing vibes and hugs for Penelope and the two kitties...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh dear, what a terrible shame lets hope penelope is strong enough to come through x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahhh I'm so sorry to read about poor Penelope and her loss. I hope so much they all pull through, best wishes Penelope sweeetie xx


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Just about to go to bed as i hardly slept last night and the vets ring- they are bringing the 2 kittens to us as penelope is too weak to feed or look after them. They are bringing everything we need and warned us they are both still very weak.
So it's going to be another long night.
I'm still really worrying about Penelope i really hope she pull's through and also hoping the kittens will be alright.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's probably a long shot, but can you ask your vet if he has any Nutridrops, or did you happen to get some in for the birth? My mentor swears by the stuff for week queens and kittens.

Do you need any help with the feeding side of things? I mean, I'll answer any questions you have if I know them. Hopefully also there might be one or two more experienced breeders still online too.

You may already know this, but just in case ...

It's really important to feed the kittens with them on their bellies only slightly lifting their mouth to the teat. Then when they have had some you need to wind them, do this by gently lifting their hind legs and rubbing on their back. Don't forget also to use a dampened cotton wool ball (or similar) to wipe their bits after to stimulate toileting. I think they are the three most important things ... apart from obviously keeping them warm. Do you have a hot water bottle? Or to improvise tonight you could swaddle them skin to skin (or fur as the case may be) on your chest. Your heart beat may also sooth them.

Good luck! I'm going to PM you my number... I'm working till 5am so if I can help at all please call xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear Penelope and kittens are struggling, will be sending you positive vibes all day.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

all the best with the two kittens.... I can't offer much advice above what Aurelia has already given, any specific questions you have, I will do my best to answer. 

I am so hoping Penelope pulls through. 

All the very best to all of you!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

How are the little ones today? and is there any news on Penelope?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

is there any chance of a surrogate mum for the kittens, maybe worth asking other vets if they know of any new born kittens?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got my fingers crossed for Penelope and the kittens.xxxx


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Good News!:thumbup:
All your vibes must be working!! I rang the vets this morning and they said Penelope is doing really well now and when the vet gets in he will check her over and she might be discharged.
At 2pm i got the phone call to come and take her home.
I took the kittens with me the black one is feeding really well but the b/w one just wriggles meowing and wont suckle and it's a struggle getting 1ml down her.They weighed them both and said they both weighed the same and the vet wasn't concerened (i forgot to ask the weight)The only thing is Penelope's milk hasn't come through yet so i still have to try and feed them every 2hrs.
Quick question: how do i know when her milk comes through? they gave her a injection to help it to come through and the kittens are trying to suckle on her.
She is a brilliant mummy!!
I will keep you updated and will try at some point to post some pics.
Thank you all for all your help
Ali
xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh that is brilliant news, well done penelope and you of course:thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Glad to hear things are looking brighter.Sorry cant help re when her milk will come through.Fingers crossed it will be soon ,and mum and babies will all be settled and happy.:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just caught up on your thread Hun.

Gosh what an awful time for you.

So glad things are looking up a bit and fingers are crossed for Mum and her 2 lil ones.

xx


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The more they suckle on her the more it will encourage milk. It's a real balancing act getting enough into them yourself but not leaving them so full and contented that they don't keep trying on their mum. Try smearing a bit of the formula on mum's teats before you feed them when they're hopefully hungry to encourage them to suckle. Keep trying every time you go to feed them.


----------

